# Info on vintage MSW wheels



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

I found a set of 14x6 ET33 MSW Type 1901-A (only know this from one of them still having a sticker on the inner barrel) on a MK1 Cabriolet at a local junkyard and was wondering if anyone knew anything else about these wheels like how "rare" they might be or any other info on them. I've spent a couple hours cruising the interwebz trying to find info after I brought them home, and found all of 3 pictures and just 2 people posting that they have them. 

Anyone?


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

Bueller?


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

Eh?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks curiously identical to this from a couple weeks ago

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-wheel-OZ-racing-directional-content-inside-)


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

I had made my post 2 weeks before that one, and I already knew the actual model name of them, but that didn't help with finding any info online.


----------

